# Internet Archive for Kiwi Farms



## T_Holygrail_Jesuschrist 2 (Jul 1, 2020)

This is an Internet Archive page i created for Kiwi Farms specifically for audiovisual purposes. https://archive.org/details/@the_kiwi_farms_archival_group


----------



## Maskull (Jul 1, 2020)

You are arguably the worst poster in this forum.


----------



## Daisymae (Jul 1, 2020)

This wont work, but i think people who are really into a cow should take advantage of archive.org for AV content. Its been done with tooter content and now the entire city of tucson thinks hes a pedophile dogfucker because they saw him say so on archive and not kiwi farms


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jul 1, 2020)

@T_Holygrail_Jesuschrist 2 can you make a kiwi farms facebook page for us too? I would do it but facebook requires a phone number to signup and I don't have a phone


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 1, 2020)

When are we getting the official Kiwi Farms pornhub account?


----------

